# Chicken: "I can beat Lance"



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

“Lance Armstrong is not invincible. I’m certain he can be beaten, and I believe that I can be the one to beat him.” ......"In other years he’s more or less just taken off from the peloton once we reached the first climb. And he neither could nor did on Tuesday’s stage to Courchevel"

-Michael Rasmussen

All right! Now that's some good old fashion trash talk! This skinny 31 year old doesn't seem to intimidated bt LA which is a good start. I wonder if he will be able to back it up or end up like Gilberto Simoni eating humble pie flavored Power bars.

it should be fun to watch him try that is for sure.

Anyone think he can get some more time from Lancer before the TT?

-nik


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Famous last words. Like Lance needs anymore motivation.....




Old_school_nik said:


> Lance Armstrong is not invincible. Im certain he can be beaten, and I believe that I can be the one to beat him. ......"In other years hes more or less just taken off from the peloton once we reached the first climb. And he neither could nor did on Tuesdays stage to Courchevel"
> 
> -Michael Rasmussen
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Old_school_nik said:


> ?Lance Armstrong is not invincible. I?m certain he can be beaten, and I believe that I can be the one to beat him.? ......"In other years he?s more or less just taken off from the peloton once we reached the first climb. And he neither could nor did on Tuesday?s stage to Courchevel"
> -Michael Rasmussen


And what's to say Lance and the Discos were going full gas? Maybe LA did just as much as necessary. Maybe they sucked Rasmusen in, like they've sucked everyone else in for many years.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

.....Ha!  

Armstrong will go 3 minutes fast in the 55K ITT. Lets see if Chicken can gain a 4 minute lead over LA in the next two days. If he did me thinks LA would break that DZ ITT record to beat the Chicken. Then LA would go 5 minutes fast in the ITT if this scenario develops.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*Early attack on stage 15*

One of the first climbs. I would love to see it. The Chicken's comment have got me fired up. We need some excitement in this tour.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Didn't he mean "once we reached the *last* climb"?

Pretty bold talk though. I'd say we can expect to some attacking from Rasmussen in the next day or two. He's going to have to put some serious time into LA before the ITT to make good.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

So is Rasmussen taking the "How to be a world class TT'er 101" course at night? A 55 km TT should takem down a few pegs.

BTW...Rasmussen is one freaky looking dude:


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> So is Rasmussen taking the "How to be a world class TT'er 101" course at night? A 55 km TT should takem down a few pegs.
> 
> BTW...Rasmussen is one freaky looking dude:


He looks like Dr. Evil on a bike.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*An EVIL attack*

On stage 15.


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Couple things...*

Not that I don't mind hearing him put up a little talk... and maybe he can take LA but I think:
1) He is only 38 seconds down 'cause he was given the opportunity to solo away on a previous stage... He was not viewed as a serious contender then and now that the others are three or four minutes behind I don't think Disco will allow him any freedom... 

2) LA did ride away from him at the end of the stage to Courchevel... From what I saw on the finishing clip Lance did not make a final charge until the very end and it was not Rasmussen that follewed him but Valverde. Yeah, it only ended up being a 9" deficit but up until now it has not been there goal to put the Chicken away. 

We will see. At least it makes for some good competition going into the second set of Pyrenese.

What has Lance's lead been at this point the past couple of years?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Go Chicken go!


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Geez that guy is skinney*

BTW...Rasmussen is one freaky looking dude:[/QUOTE]

Man, I will keep my porky little arms. Can he pick his bike up if it falls over?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FTF said:


> I think he has a chance, and I for one hope he goes all out for it, and I'm glad to hear him say that he plans too. While lance isn't unbeatable, he is only human, and chicken is in a good postion to take advantage of any mistakes, slipups, crashes, and other trouble that is very possible to occur, I think he has the correct attitude, that lance is no more unbeatable that anyone else. I honestly believe that this is why Jan has so much trouble dealing with lance, he builds lance up in his mind, and it becomes a insurmountable task, when in reality he can be beaten.
> 
> I've actually had a small hope that we would hear something like this from chicken, and was dissapointed when he earlier said he wasn't looking for anything but the polka dot.


having Chicken do well in the TT would definately make things much more interesting in the race.


----------



## Henry V (May 26, 2005)

Maybe he could have, at least until he opened his beak and gave LA some motivational quotes to post in the team bus. All of the would-be challengers would be better off if they just shut up until the question becomes "how did you beat LA," rather than "can you beat LA." I would also be a little more impressed if the Chicken had ridden away from or at least stayed with LA at the top of Courcheval.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I think he has a chance, and I for one hope he goes all out for it, and I'm glad to hear him say that he plans too. While lance isn't unbeatable, he is only human, and chicken is in a good postion to take advantage of any mistakes, slipups, crashes, and other trouble that is very possible to occur, I think he has the correct attitude, that lance is no more unbeatable that anyone else. I honestly believe that this is why Jan has so much trouble dealing with lance, he builds lance up in his mind, and it becomes a insurmountable task, when in reality he can be beaten. 

I've actually had a small hope that we would hear something like this from chicken, and was dissapointed when he earlier said he wasn't looking for anything but the polka dot.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Time Trial is not Flat*

Do people expect him to say I am racing for second? He is just trying to say he can win. That is hardly trash talking. 

He would need a gap in the Time Trial, but not as much as people have speculated. People figure he lost 3 in the 19KM time trial and figure they double that to to assume what he will lose 5 or 6 minutes at least. THat may be true in a flat time trial 55K time trial. But if you look at the profile it is fairly hilly with a cat 3 climb. He may not lose as much time as some people may think. But if I were him, I would want at least a 2 1/2 minute gap going into the time trial. 

That said, I do not think Rasmusen will gain that much time if any in the mountains. I do not think he can make Lance Crack. I do not think he will be left to go off alone on a breakaway. If he does make gains, I think the will be small. And if it is the two of them together on the last climb of the day, my money would be on Lance.

But as a fan of cycling and someone who has spent a lot of time in Denmark, I hope he makes things interesting. It would nice to be able to watch next weekend feeling that the outcome is still in question.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

FTF said:


> I've actually had a small hope that we would hear something like this from chicken


Next thing you know he's going to belt out "I'm the Rooster dammit!"

http://www.davezabriskie.com/pages/1/ (05/19/05 Update)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

There is only one guy who can challenge Lance now. His name is Da Chicken!

He has shaved his head to save weight.

If he prevails tomorrow, we have a race. If he gets dropped, it IS over.

francois

<img src="https://www.waltonccc.org/images/skinnyRedChicken.jpg">


----------



## PacWest (Jul 15, 2005)

*Ha Ha Ha - LA WINS # 7*



Miles E said:


> Next thing you know he's going to belt out "I'm the Rooster dammit!"
> 
> http://www.davezabriskie.com/pages/1/ (05/19/05 Update)



I am not a chicken! I'm a chickenhawk! anyone remember Foghorn Leghorn from the Saturday morning carttons? 

Tomorrow morning wake up bright and early to watch Lance demolish the field and start chilling the champagne for the Champs party!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

francois said:


> There is only one guy who can challenge Lance now. His name is Da Chicken!
> 
> He has shaved his head to save weight.
> 
> ...


That red hoody looks too heavy to me.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*though I'm a huge fan of any MTB cross over*

Mikael is forgetting the fact that the only reason his time is close is he was let go by the peloton as he wasn't considered an overall GC threat. that one break (awesome as it was) he was not considered a threat by the 'big boys' and was given some freedom. since then, and now that he is recognized he's a marked man and it's a whole different ball of wax. As shown so far when he's 'marked' he hasn't been able to get away.
he'll never get 4 minutes especially after opening his trap.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

These guys never do themselves any favors by talking to the media. Look at the list - Mayo, Ulle, Heras, Basso, Vino - they shoot their mouths off and then get schooled. Vino was talking big about LA's vulnerability the day before he coughed up 5 minutes. Stage 8 showed the cracks in the armour - until Stage 10-.

Not to say he doesn't have a solid chance, but it is one thing to be riding against LA and another thing to be riding against an _angry_ LA. "Armstrong's War" makes this explicit - LA loves for people to dis him. I think he runs on it. Look at what he said about Riis' comments the other day - "do I save them on my hard drive - sure I do." _That_, is a man who knows how to hold a grudge!

Of course, we're the benefactors - we're going to get to see some good racing. The big question I have is what percentage was LA running on Courcheval the other day? If it wasn't 100%, Rasmussen is cooked. If it was, he might be able to hang through the Pyrenees. The one true thing about LA is (in my estimation) - you never know where he is on his output. Written off many times in 2003, and no one took the reins. 2004 "knackered" when Basso beat him, and then what happened. 2005? Who knows. The guy is a master of holding his cards and playing them when he needs to. Much to the detriment of pretenders.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rocco said:


> That red hoody looks too heavy to me.



Awright this is better....

<img src="https://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2005/0-9ABC/ChickenLittle/images/main.jpg">

I AM DA CHICKEN. AND I WILL SLAY THE EVIL EMPIRE!!!

Betting line says he is 6-1 odds for winning tomorrows stage. That's a pretty good bet I think. How do I place mine?

For winning the tour, he is equally ranked with Basso at 12-1.

francois


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

It's funny to hear everyone talk about "Chicken" when he hasn't done anything in the road world. Remember last years completely uphill TT? Let me refresh your memory...



> 53 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 5.08


He also tried to solo Plateau de Beille last year and got caught and subsequently dropped. Sure he may be on better form right now, but let's face it, he isn't even going to podium this year.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

To quote from Procycling's website

"In the only time trial that Rasmussen rode before abandoning the recent Giro d’Italia, the Dane lost in excess of six minutes to stage winner David Zabriskie on a 45km course."

Add to that the competition is on even better form in the Tour as evidenced by Dave Z beating him by over three minutes in 19km to start the Tour and Rasmussen has ZERO chance of winning unless he can come out of the Pyrennes over 7 minutes up on Lance and probably over 5:30 up on Basso et al. That is not a likely scenario in more than 1 in a billion universes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Einstruzende said:


> It's funny to hear everyone talk about "Chicken" when he hasn't done anything in the road world. Remember last years completely uphill TT? Let me refresh your memory...
> 
> 
> 
> He also tried to solo Plateau de Beille last year and got caught and subsequently dropped. Sure he may be on better form right now, but let's face it, he isn't even going to podium this year.



Wanna bet?

I'll bet a roadbikereview jersey Da Chicken wins Stage 14. You can bet me your local club jersey. Take whoever you want. 

Da chicken does not care.

francois


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

sorry i had to


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

terzo rene said:


> To quote from Procycling's website
> 
> "In the only time trial that Rasmussen rode before abandoning the recent Giro d?Italia, the Dane lost in excess of six minutes to stage winner David Zabriskie on a 45km course."
> 
> Add to that the competition is on even better form in the Tour as evidenced by Dave Z beating him by over three minutes in 19km to start the Tour and Rasmussen has ZERO chance of winning unless he can come out of the Pyrennes over 7 minutes up on Lance and probably over 5:30 up on Basso et al. That is not a likely scenario in more than 1 in a billion universes.


People can do amazing things in ITT once they can smell yellow (or podium). Ask Heras or Simoni.

Having said that, I can't believe Ras didn't learn from a long line of others using the same quote along the lines of Lance is not invincible and I will show him what real climbing is.
Pantani, Simoni, Gonzalez DeGaldeano, Mayo - they all tanked as soon as they started talking trash in interviews. It's almost like there's some bad omen or something.

Rasmussen was the only of the group of 4 (LA, Valverde, Mancebo and Ras) who didn't take a single pull until trying to break away with 700m to go. Everyone took a pull but not him. So for Ras to say he will outclimb LA is premature.

But even though I do not believe it's possible, I hope he pulls a minute or two on LA tomorrow, just so we can have something to talk about for the next week.

DISCLAIMER: all of the mentioned riders can kick my ass in any biking race any time. Unfortunately, I am still entitled to my own opinions, which are not neccessarily the same as yours.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*I want bikes*



argylesocks said:


> sorry i had to


with frickin' laser beams!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

francois said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> I'll bet a roadbikereview jersey Da Chicken wins Stage 14. You can bet me your local club jersey. Take whoever you want.
> 
> ...


If you want to modify that to "win but not drop Armstrong." He might hang the next couple of days, but he is going to get blown out on the ITT at the very least. Several people will put enough time into him to knock him off the podium.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*174 out of 189*

in the opening TT, history of losing huge time. I'm calling 5 plus minutes of good solid chicken roasting


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah ask Roberto*

when he lost the Vuelta on a FLAT TT. his TT victory was basically a climb which suited him over Nozal. Simoni? what he TT'd almost up to an average TdF speed, that might cut it against Giro boys but not TdF top talent


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

francois said:


> Awright this is better....
> 
> <img src="https://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2005/0-9ABC/ChickenLittle/images/main.jpg">
> 
> ...


No earth shatering scoop there.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Taking classes: publicity 101*

Maybe he knows he's not going to really be able to do anything against Lance but by speaking out in local press (local to Denmark) he will rally support, publicity and "Buzz" for himself during the very small window that he has. That is, he is using his 15 minutes of cycling fame to his fullest - pleasing his sponsors and maybe getting some new ones in Denmark (don't they make great furniture?) in the process.

Maybe the Chicken will get a Spanking from lance's Disco Duck's.. but maybe the Rassmussen will be doing the chicken dance all the way to the bank!


-Nik


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> It's funny to hear everyone talk about "Chicken" when he hasn't done anything in the road world. Remember last years completely uphill TT? Let me refresh your memory...
> 
> 
> 
> He also tried to solo Plateau de Beille last year and got caught and subsequently dropped. Sure he may be on better form right now, but let's face it, he isn't even going to podium this year.


And despite all of that he still was able to finish 14th overall in his first tour. THat is pretty good for a first attempt. And he is in better form this year. I am sure a lot of people never thought a Pure Climber like Pantani could beat Ulrich in a tour. But guess what, he did. It was a great sign that he suck with Lance the stage after his solo.

So far his form looks better than Basso, Ulrich & Vino. My guess is he needs 2 minutes on Basso and 3 on Ulrich & Vino to hold them off for a podium spot going into the final ITT. I think a podium spot is well within his reach here if he just maintains the status quo.

I hope there is a lot of attacking tomorrow. Rassmussen is going to have to respond to any attacks by Vino or Ullrich to protect his podium spot. Armstrong will need to respond to anny attacks by Rasmussen. Yes I think Lance will win tomorrow, but anything can happen. And I think it will be interesting!!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

terry b said:


> These guys never do themselves any favors by talking to the media. Look at the list - Mayo, Ulle, Heras, Basso, Vino - they shoot their mouths off and then get schooled. Vino was talking big about LA's vulnerability the day before he coughed up 5 minutes. Stage 8 showed the cracks in the armour - until Stage 10-.
> 
> Not to say he doesn't have a solid chance, but it is one thing to be riding against LA and another thing to be riding against an _angry_ LA. "Armstrong's War" makes this explicit - LA loves for people to dis him. I think he runs on it. Look at what he said about Riis' comments the other day - "do I save them on my hard drive - sure I do." _That_, is a man who knows how to hold a grudge!
> 
> Of course, we're the benefactors - we're going to get to see some good racing. The big question I have is what percentage was LA running on Courcheval the other day? If it wasn't 100%, Rasmussen is cooked. If it was, he might be able to hang through the Pyrenees. The one true thing about LA is (in my estimation) - you never know where he is on his output. Written off many times in 2003, and no one took the reins. 2004 "knackered" when Basso beat him, and then what happened. 2005? Who knows. The guy is a master of holding his cards and playing them when he needs to. Much to the detriment of pretenders.



Actually nobody ever does.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

MaRider said:


> People can do amazing things in ITT once they can smell yellow (or podium). Ask Heras or Simoni.
> 
> Having said that, I can't believe Ras didn't learn from a long line of others using the same quote along the lines of Lance is not invincible and I will show him what real climbing is.
> Pantani, Simoni, Gonzalez DeGaldeano, Mayo - they all tanked as soon as they started talking trash in interviews. It's almost like there's some bad omen or something.
> ...



Yes you are. Does anyone mind if I fart in here?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Einstruzende said:


> If you want to modify that to "win but not drop Armstrong." He might hang the next couple of days, but he is going to get blown out on the ITT at the very least. Several people will put enough time into him to knock him off the podium.


Whaaat?

You take Lance, I take Da Chicken. Stage 14.

Quit this ITT, podium talk.

francois


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

He has nothing to lose by challenging Lance. If he does outclimb Lance, then he looks like a genius. If he doesn't, he is just one of many challengers who didn't measure up.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*The 9" gap doesn't tell the whole story*



luvmybike said:


> 2) LA did ride away from him at the end of the stage to Courchevel... From what I saw on the finishing clip Lance did not make a final charge until the very end and it was not Rasmussen that follewed him but Valverde. Yeah, it only ended up being a 9" deficit but up until now it has not been there goal to put the Chicken away.


 From my very subjective perspective : Sure LA made a surge and Valverde was the only one to respond, but what would the gap have been if there was still 5k to go. IMHO the chicken looked the least distressed on that climb. Early in the climb he looked the freshest bar far. At the end he started showing some of the affects, but still looked better than any of the others.

I hope the Chicken attacks and makes a difference! I think he might actually have it in him. Remember the Corchevel performance was _after_ he performed like superman on a previous stage break away. If LA came back to take it all in the TT that would certainly add to the drama too, but in any event I'd love to see a real RACE develop.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

But at that point in the race Basso and Armstrong will have done the same amount of work. Armstrong still would never have been at the front reeling Rasmussen back. At this point Armstrong will just follow the wheel of Basso since he needs to make up the time.



wheezer said:


> rasmussen attacks out of the gate, forcing disco to cover and soften a bit without beltran, driving up to about the col du paradis. next up is a concerted attack by t-mob at the foot of the pailheres, which puts the hurt on disco (again, no beltran). waiting in the wings is basso, who makes his move up the final domaines, taking the stage and putting time into LA, maybe a minute and a half or two minutes. then we have a real race on sunday!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*possible scenario*

rasmussen attacks out of the gate, forcing disco to cover and soften a bit without beltran, driving up to about the col du paradis. next up is a concerted attack by t-mob at the foot of the pailheres, which puts the hurt on disco (again, no beltran). waiting in the wings is basso, who makes his move up the final domaines, taking the stage and putting time into LA, maybe a minute and a half or two minutes. then we have a real race on sunday!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Priceless Photo..*



argylesocks said:


> sorry i had to


I double dog dare OLN to show this photo tomorrow.

The best topic of the Tour so far! lol @ "with frickin laser beams"


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> when he lost the Vuelta on a FLAT TT. his TT victory was basically a climb which suited him over Nozal. Simoni? what he TT'd almost up to an average TdF speed, that might cut it against Giro boys but not TdF top talent


Oh, he will lose chunks of time to LA, no question about it!!!
But if Ras has a shot at podium (I doubt it) he may "only" lose 2-3 minutes, instead of usual 4-5 minutes or whatever the number was when he wasn't a GC contender.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*tt*

the thing about looking at past tt results is that most guys that aren't going for a gc spot view them as rest days. So someone like "chicken" gets in a spot where he needs a good tt he will do better then history dictates. but i still think he will lose a good 4 minutes to lance. i think it would be fun to actually see a few attacks in the next 2 days though and maybe even see lance lose and then regain the jersey.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

francois said:


> You take Lance, I take Da Chicken. Stage 14.


If nobody else wants it, I will take your jersey


----------



## pwagle (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm surprised how supremely confident some of you are about the Chicken having such little or no chance. Regardless if the field let him go for his stage win, he did blow the field away going "solo" for nearly an entire mountainous stage. This expends an incredible amount of energy...yet he comes back the very next stage cool as a cat to pace LA as the field is decimated? And in case some of you weren't paying attention, he handles the downhills like a true MTB world champ...that could prove very beneficial if he makes a mid-mt sprint for the top, and then uses those skills to outpace a significantly heavier LA (gravity on his side). 

This guy is a serious threat. Who's to say he doesnt have another TT gear that he never uses because previously he's only been interested in performing well and conserving for the climbs. You really don't know. He certainly is not built for power, but with a CAT3 in the TT, who really knows how that could play out. 

Its like some of you want to prepare for the most boring TDF possible...no surprises, no action. I want to see LA finish on the perfect note and win his 7th as much as the next guy, but I dont want his last Tour handed to him like some previous yrs. Really want to see him fight for it. 

Chicken is 5'9 - 130lbs
LA - 5.'9.5 - 165lbs

35lb differential is HUGE in climbing.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Best pic of the TdF....*



argylesocks said:


> sorry i had to


LMAO!!!!!!

I think Evil Chicken will have steal LA's mojo.....  

Yellow jersey is unlikely, but I think the chook is a definite podium possibility. Thats if he doesn't mysteriously crash near a grassy knoll or book depository like some other LA threats in the past.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*There's a thorn in Chicken's side*

or more exactly, his crotch. In a quote from the Velonews forum where a poster translated excerpts from a Danish interview:

"Regarding injury:
This qoute actually seems somewhat disturbing. Apparently Michael has a lump in his crotch that is cousing him a lot of discomfort. He says "I get treatment every day, we are trying not to make a big deal out of it. However, somewhere in the back of my head it concerns me because everything is not ad it should be. I dont really have the time to deal with it right now".

Let's hope it doesn't turn into anything serious.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

LOL! All I wanted was a bike with frikkin laser beams on it!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*He's hung tough...*



pwagle said:


> I'm surprised how supremely confident some of you are about the Chicken having such little or no chance. Regardless if the field let him go for his stage win, he did blow the field away going "solo" for nearly an entire mountainous stage. This expends an incredible amount of energy...yet he comes back the very next stage cool as a cat to pace LA as the field is decimated? And in case some of you weren't paying attention, he handles the downhills like a true MTB world champ...that could prove very beneficial if he makes a mid-mt sprint for the top, and then uses those skills to outpace a significantly heavier LA (gravity on his side).
> 
> This guy is a serious threat. Who's to say he doesnt have another TT gear that he never uses because previously he's only been interested in performing well and conserving for the climbs. You really don't know. He certainly is not built for power, but with a CAT3 in the TT, who really knows how that could play out.
> 
> ...


Rasmussen has hung tough so far, got to give him credit for that. I loved seeing the polka dot jersey on the final climb with the big boys of le Tour the other day, that hasn't happened for several years, it was good stuff.

That last climb though, everytime the pace slowed down who went to the front to jack it back up? Armstrong did. He was motoring those guys to the top, the others could just hold on and make pace with them. When the climb flattened out for a short amount of time, Armstrong would go to the back, rest, and then when it went upwards again, he'd go to the front and nail it down again. Rasmussen will not be let go again. If he attacks early as some people are saying, Disco will ride their pace, hunt him down, and when it comes into the final climb of the day, he'd get spit out the back of the bunch. The thing is, with Disco, and formerly Postal, they never go into panic mode. They let the pretenders (in the past), hang themselves out to dry, they ride tempo (fast one), catch whomever has ridden off the front, catch them, spit them out the back, and leave them for dead on the side of the road. If Rasmussen attacks early, he's not going to do himself any favors, other than gain more points for the polka dotted jersey, he'll lose enormous amounts of time at the finish if he does this. So don't expect to see him rocket off the front of the bunch early this weekend, it would be his undoing. He needs to take advantage of the pace making of Disco, and sit near or behind Armstrong, and then wait until much later in the stage to attack, it's his only real hope of taking chunks of time from Armstrong, barring he doesn't have a bad day, which what in the last 7 years of the Tour he's had what? 1 bad day in the mountains and that's it. I wouldn't bet against him.

There is a huge difference in weight between the 2, but it's about power to weight ratio once again, and Armstrong's is huge. The pure climbers can't seem to drop him, or make him suffer too bad in the large mountains, and Rasmussen is no different. Sure he's a climber with a climber's build, but I guarantee his power output is so much lower than Armstrong's, and that's the difference, that's why he can't drop him, not to mention Armstrong's team is about 10 times stronger then Rabobank when it comes to le Tour. If Rasmussen has any chance of winning, then his team has to get behind him, which they won't do, because those guys are used to winning stages on their own, and don't like to work for someone else (Boogerd, Dekker et all are selfish). So they won't sabotage their own chances of a potential stage victory for Rasmussen, I don't think, and as we've all seen the last bunch of years, you don't win the Tour de France without a great team, and Rasmussen, he doesn't have a great team to support him. He'll be lucky to come out on the podium in Paris at the end of it all. Even with some bumps in the final TT this year, Rasmussen is still going to lose large chunks of time to the real time trialists (especially Armstrong). Just look at his record in the long TTs of the Tour the years that he has won (1999-current). I think he's won like 8 out of 12 or so? And those weren't all flat TTs either. 

I will say, I'd like to see the battle though. It could be good. We'll have to see what shakes loose tomorrow. I'm excited to see what Rasmussen can come up. I'm predicting he'll give it a go, and then explode spectacularly towards the end of the stage. But you have to be willing to explode like that to get the big "V".


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Reminds me of Pantani....

I don't think Rasmussen is 'complete' enough to win; climbing hills is good, but without any other skill he is just another maybe. Climbing is an individual skill; it's harder to do when LA is looking into your eyes with that 'show me what you got, punk' attitude.

A lot of things taste like chicken...


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Dumb*

Not that I don't want to see the battle or am against the idea of him flattening Lance on the climb, BUT it would seem to me that the best strategy would be to keep your mouth shut and not give Lance extra motivation. Not that he isn't already a marked man, but the trash talk just puts the bulleye on his crotch as well as head and torso.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

Old_school_nik said:


> In other years he?s more or less just taken off from the peloton once we reached the first climb. And he neither could nor did on Tuesday?s stage to Courchevel


of course, in other years it was the true climbers on the team that began the attack. not so on Courchevel.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*not against a battle*

just being realistic. just basing predictions on historical stats, P.R's etc... not being a homer, just approaching it scientifically. If I predicted Thor wouldn't win a Mtn Top finish would you say I'm being a spoil sport?


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

francois said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> I'll bet a roadbikereview jersey Da Chicken wins Stage 14. You can bet me your local club jersey. Take whoever you want.
> 
> ...


The Chicken will not win, unfortunately. The Dane in me is rooting for him but the realist says LA will not let him get away. Podium is still a possibility. Comments about the misleading nature of prior TT's spot on. He will be riding for life this time and his historical #'s are meaningless....will be fun to watch. Basso for the win tomorrow!


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

francois said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> I'll bet a roadbikereview jersey Da Chicken wins Stage 14. You can bet me your local club jersey. Take whoever you want.
> 
> ...


i want in. now that the chicken said it Lance "...don't make me angry. you wouldn't like me when I'm angry..." Armstrong will demolish him in the worst way. I'm calling another "look".

terms?


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

I wonder how LA prefers his chicken? Guess we'll find out.

Baked
Fried
Steamed
Raw & Mushy


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

SHVentus said:


> I wonder how LA prefers his chicken? Guess we'll find out.
> 
> Baked
> Fried
> ...


You forgot Roasted!


----------



## bcm119 (May 22, 2002)

pwagle said:


> Chicken is 5'9 - 130lbs
> LA - 5.'9.5 - 165lbs
> 
> 35lb differential is HUGE in climbing.



Armstrong's TdF racing weight is 154 or 153... 165 is in January after a few Shiner Bocks.

Point taken though, I think the Chicken may have an advantage on the 12% and steeper stuff.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> LOL! All I wanted was a bike with frikkin laser beams on it!


That's awesome....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

coreyb said:


> If nobody else wants it, I will take your jersey


Are we on? I got a lot of jerseys btw.

Also, who are betting will take the win? Can't bet on the field.

You gotta show me what I'm going to win too since I'm going to win.

fc


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

OK... you would _think_ that Rasmussen would learn from history, and keep his mouth shut! I think that he just spoiled his chances right there. Historically, everyone who has shot his mouth off against Lance has would up eating his words...

I would have loved for this guy to stay quiet and unassuming and put the hammer down. Not going to happen now. Anyway, some observations:

1) Rasmussen was given some wings on stage 8... that's why he's only 38 seconds down
2) From what I've been reading, Courcheval isn't as steep (comparatively)... LA hits the hardest when the pitch goes the highest
3) Rasmussen was cooked at the summit of Courcheval and couldn't hold Lance's wheel to the line
4) Rasmussen can't learn to TT overnight... even if he was conserving in the opening TT, losing 3 minutes over 19K... he'll lose at least that even going full-bore over 55K.

I seriously think if all of the "contenders" would concentrate on winning the Tour rather than beating Lance, we'd actually see some really good racing....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

nwilkes said:


> i want in. now that the chicken said it Lance "...don't make me angry. you wouldn't like me when I'm angry..." Armstrong will demolish him in the worst way. I'm calling another "look".
> 
> terms?


If the chicken wins Stage 14 you get me a new local jersey. If Lance wins, I'll give you a new roadbikereview jersey.

Sounds good?

The chicken will fly tomorrow!!

francois


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*The final step...*

...the final step in the transformation


----------



## esbike (Jul 4, 2005)

*agreee*

He also tried to solo Plateau de Beille last year and got caught and subsequently dropped. Sure he may be on better form right now, but let's face it, he isn't even going to podium this year.[/QUOTE]

This guy has to be crazy talking that way. He was given 6 free minutes in stage 10 because no one considered him a threat. No one would be even mentioning his name if it were not for that. Also remember that he lost 2 minutes to lance's group on stage 9 when Armstrong got isolated. Since when did he become a superhuman climber? If he's so good why did he not stay with the lead group? So he would be free to go out on a long break the next day, well, maybe. But if you think you are a GC man, why would you do that? His ITT record is abysmal. He needs a huge lead over everyone else in order to have a hope at even the podium. I think he could easily finish outside the top 10.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Old_school_nik said:


> “Lance Armstrong is not invincible. I’m certain he can be beaten, and I believe that I can be the one to beat him.” ......"In other years he’s more or less just taken off from the peloton once we reached the first climb. And he neither could nor did on Tuesday’s stage to Courchevel"
> 
> -Michael Rasmussen
> 
> ...


Then why didn't he beat Armstrong on Courchevel? He had his chance then, and he did not have the ability. This little fart has let the Polka Dot jersey scramble his brains. There's nothing wrong with saying I think I can beat Armstrong, but when you have the chance and just try to sit on wheels, then let yourself get blown away in the last part of the climb, your trash talk is garbage. Shut up and be happy with the mountains jersey.


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

francois said:


> Are we on? I got a lot of jerseys btw.
> 
> Also, who are betting will take the win? Can't bet on the field.
> 
> ...


I'll join the bandwagon and go with a pissed off LA, 'cause he has a much better chance than the hen. I'll find a pic of the jersey you won't get shortly. What size would you like the jersey that you won't be receiving in?


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

*Chicken!!!!!*

Interesting thread but I gotta just say I'm laughing my butt off they way everyone has latched onto calling him "chicken" or "the chicken"... it just strikes me as hilarious!. Perhaps I amuse easily......? LOL


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bcm119 said:


> Armstrong's TdF racing weight is 154 or 153... 165 is in January after a few Shiner Bocks.
> 
> Point taken though, I think the Chicken may have an advantage on the 12% and steeper stuff.


Thank you. I was just going to point that little detail out about LA's TDF racing weight. He might even be a couple under that at this point in the Tour. Plus there's the power to weight ratio issue that others have contributed. I believe Merckx was 158 in TDF season and he was OK. If LA could chase Pantani down I have a hard time imagining him letting Dr. Chicken get to much time on him. Dr. Chicken may win a stage or two this weekend but LA will have plenty of leeway for the ITT. On the other hand Dr. Chicken may pay the price for his efforts and have a bad day. We'll see.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

*Trash talk?!?!*

How is Chickens' comments trash talk? If he added "your mumma" or "you've been served" on the end of his comments, then yes, it would be trash talk!

Just because someone pronounces their confidence, doesn't make it trash talk.

Anyway, I think the Chicken will get it, and Lance will let him have it... just. A few days out of the yellow jersey will do Disco-very good given Tricky's absences. (the way they dance on their pedals is pure disco!) And every other team will explode trying to get it, thinking they have a chance, which they don't. And Lance will get it back in the ITT, convincingly.

If I'm wrong, I guess i'll be eating humble (chicken pot) pie!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

*I'll beat Lance by....*

....*ONE Million Minutes!!!*


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Kiss of Death...*

Maybe Lance will let the chookmeister wear the yellow for a stage. History seems to doom such poor souls to misfortune.


----------



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

*Chicken=Nosferatu?*

Might be a stretch, but whadda think?


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*...*



MikeBiker said:


> He has nothing to lose by challenging Lance. If he does outclimb Lance, then he looks like a genius. If he doesn't, he is just one of many challengers who didn't measure up.


 Looks like just one of the climbers that just couldn't quite measure up I'd say...


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Rassmussen has more to fear from CSC and T-Mobile than LA has to fear of Rassmussen. Disco can sit back and let CSC and T-Mobile control Rassmussen's attacks. We all know that everyone is fighting for second and third in Paris.


----------

